# Dang it!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Coming home tonight, pulled in the driveway, backed up to the house and ran over the dang cat! Now I hate cats but this was GOOD cat and the kids loved this joker, I even liked this guy!. My youngest daughter would carry him upside down all over the yard and he would just let her. THE KIDS LOVE THIS CAT and I just ran over its head!. I have no idea how, he was infront of me when I started backing up!!!! It didn't kill him but it tore his jaw off, and broke his back, now I have to take care of the rest, not looking forward to telling the kids


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

ooooh thats a tough one Andy. Carley lost her kitty in the steam washer a bit ago. we used "RAPID REPLACEMENT THERAPY" and it went very well.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

OMG!!!!! how horrifying!!!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

redog said:


> ooooh thats a tough one Andy. Carley lost her kitty in the steam washer a bit ago. we used "RAPID REPLACEMENT THERAPY" and it went very well.


I don't want to laugh in such a tragic thread - cause what happened to the cat really sucks, and it really, really sucks that it's gonna break his kids heart - but "Rapid Replacement Therapy"?!?

I've gotta remember that phrase!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is terrible. Accidents happen but that is awful for the kitty.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww I'm so sorry Andy :hug: A friend of mine just had something bad happen to her son's cat too. She told him that he needed an angel to watch over him so God took him to heaven and gave him wings. That might help them out a little bit.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

poor kitty


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

i once squished kiras hamster while cleaning the cage while she was at school.LOL I Think at my third petstore i found a close enough match.Except it was smaller so when the ? arose i had to explain how the shed the fur in the spring.=)


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Oh man you are all terrible parents! LMAO, kidding kidding....

Andy that is terrible. I didn't want to look at this thread but I couldn't help it. Poor poor kitty  I hope you made the "finishing" quick and got the kitty out of its misery as soon as possible.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh man OFK, I am sorry to hear this, sux all the way around. When Penny passed I had to tell the girls that she was needed to watch over us, kinda like what Krystal said but without the god part. I do hope the kitty didn't suffer, ((hugs))


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I believe hnesty is the best policy. I never once lied to my son when an animal died I figured it was just part of life.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Rapid Replacement therapy... It has worked wonders in our house... Tell em the truth and replace it asap!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Make sure you replace it with another good kitty & not a jerk one. Otherwise it'll make it that much harder on them. Since it was a full grown cat & not kitten.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I told them upfront what happened, my little one was ok for like 5 minutes, was playing and just lost it! I told her we would go rescue one from death row at the animal shelter and that seemed to help.......a bit....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes it will help if htey get to pick it out, man oh man that just sux. ((hugs))


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Poor kitty D: The way you wrote the whole ordeal made me laugh D: . I`m going to hell lol. I hope the Replacement Therapy works.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

aww. i didn't lol irl until i remembered that this morning i told my son his fish died.. he said, "cool can i get a lizard now?" :hammer:


----------

